# Indoor Arena Height



## jofielder7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am trying to get some designs made for a covered arena that I want to build. It is only going to be 230'x100' (30x70 meters), but I have NO idea what to tell the architects for height. Any input here would help as I've never been involved in the construction of a covered arena. We will have a few jumps set up and possibly a small course. Thanks to all who can comment.


----------

